

Show HN: GifFight.club – Who has the winning gif? - ashleyhindle
http://giffight.club

======
ashleyhindle
Howdy!

I made this this morning in around 6 hours from domain availability to
'launch' and I'll be writing a blog post about that soon.

See if you can become the King of Gif Fight Club!

------
astrodust
What's with the creepy, invasive Twitter tie-in?

~~~
ashleyhindle
Hi Astrodust,

Twitter is there for authentication so you can't 'vote hack' as easily - it
was also much easier to integrate than a full user account system/email
verificatoin.

Also, somebody else mentioned this (in a less abrasive way) - what is it about
the Twitter auth that's so creepy and invasive?

~~~
yellowapple
For me, I'm not a Twitter user and would rather not be a Twitter user, so your
app is instantly inaccessible.

Also, I fail to see why this would need to be able to read my tweets or those
who I follow, assuming I even _am_ a Twitter user.

I suppose it's not much worse than relying on Facebook or Google to
authenticate, but it's not like it wouldn't be hard to create a bunch of
Twitter accounts to vote hack with. Plus, let's be honest here: it's a site
where you vote on funny moving pictures. This isn't the bloody U.S.
Presidential Election; if you're worried about vote hacking at this stage,
you're probably overthinking things.

Just my two cents/pence/$FRACTIONAL_CURRENCY.

